# Best type of fish oil?



## VictorZ06 (Nov 26, 2011)

I got into a conversation the other night with one of my friends who is an MD.  He told me that some fish oils are far superior to others.  Well, a few beers later and I forgot what he had said.  Anyway, what's the best kind of fish oil that athletes/body builders should use?  Thanks in advance guys.




/V


----------



## Built (Nov 26, 2011)

I just buy kirkland brand from costco. $15 for 300 caps - at ten a day, this lasts a month. 

I've read nothing about kirkland's brand that scares me out of buying it.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 26, 2011)

Barleans is the best i have used. Some reason other brands give me a headache.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

I think Krill and Sardines. Small guys. They dont get large enough or live long enough (one of the two) to absorb a lot of toxins


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 26, 2011)

I buy mine from TrueProtein, $26 for 1000. I get 2-3000 at a time and keep em in the freezer.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys, he asking about quality fish oil, not more bang for your buck.


----------



## TBLAZIN (Nov 26, 2011)

i always thought that any of the caps were basically no good, something to do with the process and how it destroys the oil, or contaminate it etc... so the liquid is the way to go... i may be wrong, but doing so for a while now, no problems...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Guys, he asking about quality fish oil, not more bang for your buck.




TP's fish oil is quality and fairly priced.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I buy mine from TrueProtein, $26 for 1000. I get 2-3000 at a time and keep em in the freezer.


 thanks!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> thanks!



Their shipping is pretty steep, I make sure to order enough stuff so it works out better. You can also get 5 or 10% discount codes if you need. Let me know.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Their shipping is pretty steep, I make sure to order enough stuff so it works out better. You can also get 5 or 10% discount codes if you need. Let me know.


 will do. i dont plan on ordering anything any time soon im so piss poor at the moment and spending the last bit of money i cant afford to spend on more gear. but whenever i do ill make sure to order enough and ill pm u for a code


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> will do. i dont plan on ordering anything any time soon im so piss poor at the moment and spending the last bit of money i cant afford to spend on more gear. but whenever i do ill make sure to order enough and ill pm u for a code




Absolutely.


----------



## Prize (Nov 26, 2011)

It was recommended to me to go with Krill Oil rather than fish oil. I use Doctor's Best Real Krill enhanced with DHA & EPA. The reasoning was that larger fish are predators or farm raised and contain more toxins like mercury and pcb's. The krill only eat plankton and don't live as long as predator type fish so they're safer to eat. If it's good enough for a whale, it's good enough for me!!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 26, 2011)

Prize said:


> If it's good enough for a whale, it's good enough for me!!



Hefer


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 26, 2011)

The important bits in fish oil are the omega-3 fatty acids. And the ones we care about are EPA and DHA. Look for a fish oil that's high in EPA/DHA. The ones I take are 33% EPA/22% DHA, and overall 65% Omega-3's.

Why should you care about the percentage of EPA and DHA?
     The higher the percentage, the less pills you have to take. Ideally you want about 3 grams of EPA/DHA per day. For me that's five 1000mg pills a day. The less fish oil you take overall means the less exposure you have to heavy metals and other toxins in the fish oil. Granted, most quality fish oil supps are purified and filtered, but if it's something that worries you, taking 5 pills to get the same amount of EPA/DHA as 10 (or more) lower potency pills cuts your exposure in half.
     Plus, a gram of fish oil is still oil, and contains 9 calories. Plus the calories from the gelcap. 10 pills is 100 calories. I don't know about anyone else, but I've got tastier things to spend those 50 calories on that I save by using a higher potency pill.


----------



## troubador (Nov 26, 2011)

Carlson Labs Very Finest Liquid Fish Oil... is what I've been taking. The lemon flavor doesn't taste bad at all.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 27, 2011)

All very good info, thanks guys.  And no, I wasn't really concerned with price...I was more concerned as to what type of fish oil will help aid me with my body building needs.  Again, thanks for the input.


/V


----------



## TooOld (Nov 28, 2011)

troubador said:


> Carlson Labs Very Finest Liquid Fish Oil... is what I've been taking. The lemon flavor doesn't taste bad at all.



Same here. I keep them in the fridge. 4 to 6 a day + the omega 3's I get from free range chicken eggs puts me at about 10grams.

FWIW: If you open up a container of fish oil and can smell them: it's rancid and does more harm than good.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Nov 28, 2011)

Carlson Labs' fish oil is only about 33% total EPA/DHA. So 10 grams of oil to get your 3 grams of EPA/DHA.  You can find Omega-3 supps that are over 50% EPA/DHA, which will reduce your intake to 5 or 6 grams.


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Morepa is a very good quality Omega3 I order from Amazon. 
*


----------



## TBLAZIN (Nov 28, 2011)

troubador said:


> Carlson Labs Very Finest Liquid Fish Oil... is what I've been taking. The lemon flavor doesn't taste bad at all.



liquid


----------



## Hell (Nov 29, 2011)

I use Costco brand also, they have a couple different ones, I get the higher dosed ones so I take less and they are coated so no fish burps.
Costco - Kirkland Signature

1200 mg Fish Oil, 684 mg Omega-3 Fatty Acids per 1 pill
Omega 3 EPA  410 mg , Omega 3 DHA  274 mg per 1 pill


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 29, 2011)

I use the Kirkland 1000mg. I generally take 8 per day.


----------



## squigader (Nov 29, 2011)

Built said:


> I just buy kirkland brand from costco. $15 for 300 caps - at ten a day, this lasts a month.
> 
> I've read nothing about kirkland's brand that scares me out of buying it.



This.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Vitamin Shoppe*



VictorZ06 said:


> I got into a conversation the other night with one of my friends who is an MD. He told me that some fish oils are far superior to others. Well, a few beers later and I forgot what he had said. Anyway, what's the best kind of fish oil that athletes/body builders should use? Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vitamin Shoppe makes a kickass fish oil


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 3, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this up and get more opinions 

Would Krill oil pills be superior to fish oil?


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

the one by controlled labs is really good but expensive


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Eat your Fish*



VictorZ06 said:


> I got into a conversation the other night with one of my friends who is an MD. He told me that some fish oils are far superior to others. Well, a few beers later and I forgot what he had said. Anyway, what's the best kind of fish oil that athletes/body builders should use? Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think eating your fish(3-4 serving/week) is the best way. If not that then I would suggest the liquid fish oil. You can add it to your protein shake or anything really. You can't taste it at all. Vitamin Shoppe has it for pretty cheap


----------



## GMO (Dec 9, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I think eating your fish(3-4 serving/week) is the best way.




100% This^^^

1 Cup of Salmon contains more than 7.5g of Omega 3 fatty acids.  Try taking that in pill form...


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> 100% This^^^
> 
> 1 Cup of Salmon contains more than 7.5g of Omega 3 fatty acids. Try taking that in pill form...


 

yeah, but no one likes fish.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 9, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> yeah, but no one likes fish.



weirdo


----------



## Spanish (Jul 28, 2012)

Hands down best fish oil sup - 'Krill Plus 500' from WorldABS.com


----------

